# Need help on buying Chromecast



## silicon_fusion (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Please suggest is it worth to buy google chromecast?
Or any other such hardware is available in market?
Use:- Accessing youtube on LED 32 inch tv.


----------



## kkapoorr (Oct 18, 2016)

I have the 1st Gen Chromecast, it is worth buying for me. No more staring down at the tablet to watch youtube.

You can buy the 2nd Gen one, it's available.


----------



## dissel (Oct 18, 2016)

There is also 3rd Gen 4K version anounced and it is yet to be launch.


----------

